# OLD SCHOOL BLADE 5" MIDS!!!



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Not mine, but seller has (5) sets. Each set is dirt cheap considering what Blade went for....


BLADE TECHNOLOGIES 5" 2 OHM MIDBASS OR WOOFER QTY:2 PER BID - GREAT DEAL | eBay


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 12, 2005)

Seem fraudulent to me.
I'd be interested to see some information about them.

The Hammer


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks to be a scam. He pulled the auction, and if you look through his other items, there are some other mids with "Orion" on them that certainly aren't genuine. I also believe there were never mids and tweets from Blade when we sold them at our shop.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Micksh said:


> Looks to be a scam. He pulled the auction, and if you look through his other items, there are some other mids with "Orion" on them that certainly aren't genuine. I also believe there were never mids and tweets from Blade when we sold them at our shop.


That's just weird! Why would someone go thru the trouble of counterfitting an obscure brand like that on the off chance someone will buy it? I could see Morel, Dynaudio, and Alpine old school but come one BLADE speakers???


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Ultimateherts said:


> That's just weird! Why would someone go thru the trouble of counterfitting an obscure brand like that on the off chance someone will buy it? I could see Morel, Dynaudio, and Alpine old school but come one BLADE speakers???


Totally agree. There's probably only a couple hundred people who even know who Blade Technologies was...lol. I loved the amps though. Strange part about the whole thing is the guy has tremendous feedback, 99.6% I believe it was...


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 12, 2005)

Micksh said:


> Looks to be a scam. He pulled the auction, and if you look through his other items, there are some other mids with "Orion" on them that certainly aren't genuine. I also believe there were never mids and tweets from Blade when we sold them at our shop.


I sent him an email :

"Dear edwards-electronics, I 
can't help but think these are fraudulent speakers. Do you have any 
history of where the came from or any documents? Can you provide any 
source of information at all? I want to believe that these are 
genuine."
He stated he got them in an action of an electronics shop. He pulled the auctions. Said he was going to remove stickers and resell as unknown.
I told him there wasn't a need to do that. But being forthcoming in the auction would be good.

I think his willingness to remove the labels so easily either says he was nervous about selling fakes because he knew. Or he is way too nervous about his eBay reputation.

The Hammer


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 12, 2005)

Looked at the "Orions". seem like another cheap sticker on the magnet. Does that say made in Brazil? 




























The Hammer


----------

